# Home made skatepark



## HoboSyke (Aug 12, 2006)

Shot these using my new EFS 10-22mm lens.  

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.





And finally a shot of the moon Im half happy with
10.


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 12, 2006)

that is one pretty crazy park i always wanted to make something like that.

not bad my favorite is 6


----------



## danherz (Aug 12, 2006)

hell yea man sick pics and sick ramps,  i love ghetto home made ramps


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 12, 2006)

Very nice. I like the last one.


----------



## Riathor (Aug 12, 2006)

Now thats a great DIY skatepark :thumbup:  nice pics, especially no. 2


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 12, 2006)

awsome !!! The moon is pretty nice too


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks all..

The ramp is great, especially because we made it ourselves!

Will be posting more pictures in the futere, hopefully with some more extensions to the ramps and some better tricks for your veiwing pleasure!


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 15, 2006)

BUMP!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 15, 2006)

lol...and what a "graffiti" I see in the first one.. is there a little 'devil' ?


----------



## nitefly (Aug 15, 2006)

You got a shot of the moon like that with a 10-22mm lens?!  

Great shots.


----------

